# Police: Man May Have Drowned Trying To Get Gun



## kwflatbed

*HAVERHILL, Mass. -- *Police in Massachusetts say a Pennsylvania man found dead in a river may have drowned trying to retrieve a gun. Haverhill police said divers found a Glock semiautomatic pistol Wednesday in the Merrimack River near the spot where the body of Matthew Bleistein, 30, of Lancaster, Pa., was found suspended by a rope around his waist on Saturday. Investigators also found a pulley Bleistein used with the rope to hoist himself over a wall, a flashlight attached to a headband, and glow sticks.

Read more: Police: Man May Have Drowned Trying To Get Gun - Boston News Story - WCVB Boston


----------



## justanotherparatrooper

Another sensless gun death! Oh when are we going to start taking this seriously.


----------



## Guest

Guns don't kill people, but stupidity sure does! 

Sent from my ADR6300


----------



## CJIS

Wow what jack ass.


----------



## Bloodhound

It's time we impose a 7 day waiting period on rope.


----------



## 7costanza

All that for a Glock, I could see if it was a Sig or kimber or H&K.


----------



## Guest

7costanza said:


> All that for a Glock, I could see if it was a Sig or kimber or H&K.


I agree....no rush to get a Glock, he could have waited a year, come back and found it, then lubed it and fired it. A SIG, Kimber, or H&K would be a chunk of rusted mess by then.


----------



## RodneyFarva

Delta784 said:


> I agree....no rush to get a Glock, he could have waited a year, come back and found it, then lubed it and fired it. A SIG, Kimber, or *H&K* would be a chunk of rusted mess by then.


Blasphemy sir! please speak no ill toung of such greats!


----------

